# Nach Ant Script ein Programm aufrufen



## peez (21. Feb 2008)

Benutze jetzt zum ersten mal Ant in Eclipse und bin voll begeistert 
Nachdem alle Build- und kopiervorgänge abgeschlossen sind, möchte ich gerne ein Programm starten.
Habe das schon mit <exec> gemacht. Das funktioniert auch, allerdings bleibt Ant dann im Hintergrund aktiv und es hagelt Warnungen ohne ende: "QFont: It is not safe to use text and fonts outside the GUI thread".
Kommt wohl irgendwie davon, dass das aufgerufene Programm selbst eine Java-Runtime startet...

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, Ant zu sagen, dass es ein Programm aufrufen soll und sich selbst dann direkt beenden?


----------



## tuxedo (21. Feb 2008)

Hmm, in Windows könntest du mit dem befehl "start" (z.B. "start c:\\meinProgramm.exe") das ganze entkoppeln. Wäre dann halt nicht sonderlich Plattformunabhängig.

- Alex


----------



## peez (21. Feb 2008)

Gute Idee, danke! Plattformunabhängig muss es nicht sein. Ist nur dafür da, mir zum Testen einige Kopiervorgänge und Startmenu Klicks zu ersparen.


----------

